# Hi peeps



## kim1982 (Dec 9, 2010)

hiya , my name is kim and im 29 years old ( a mother of 3 ) and i have in the last week purchased my first fancy mice =) . i have 5 does at current and im loving them . when i can get my camera working ill post some pics


----------



## Kallan (Aug 16, 2009)

Hi Kim  Whereabouts are you from?


----------



## setterchick (Nov 19, 2010)

Welcome!!!


----------



## george (Aug 24, 2010)

hello!


----------



## kim1982 (Dec 9, 2010)

sorry i am from the east midlands , leicester =)


----------



## JayneAlison (Nov 16, 2010)

Hey Kim,I'm a West midlands girl! Nice to meet you


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Hi and welcome!


----------



## The Boggit keeper (Mar 5, 2010)

Hello and Welcome!


----------

